# Tucson, AZ Herf at Sullivans at 6PM



## DirkT-cl (Mar 12, 2007)

A few of us (l0venpeace, The Bruce and myself) are going to be meeting up at Sullivans at 6PM on Thursday Dec. 27.

Any and all are welcome


----------

